# Pricing Help, Feel free to make suggestions.



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Area in Pink We did last year. Now this business has Bought the vacant land in Red.
The area in Blue now wants us to plow their lot as well as all the snow use to get put in the bottom of Red zone.

Location New Brunswick Canada

Area in Pink is open 24/7 as it's a taxi company we plow it every 3-5 cm during a storm

Area in Blue is open 9-5 Monday to Friday during business hours they just need traffic lanes cleared and come back in evening once all cars are gone to do parking spaces

Area in Blue also wants front door shoveled
2 rear door ways shoveled
Access to propane tanks shoveled

What would you say is a fair price for the blue zone
All Snow being pushed to the bottom of Red zone
Using a plow truck
We do have a loader if it's a bad winter and we need to stack snow

Plowing price
Seperate per storm price to salt

If anyone wants to make suggestions on pricing for pink and red zones as well feel free, I already priced those two, curious as to how bad I shot myself in the foot.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don’t like to give a price per storm for salting, as there may be multiple salting events per storm, instead I like to sell it as a price per salting event or a seasonal rate

not sure on a rate, but looooks to only take aboot an hour to service everything for a 2” storm


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't like to give a price per storm for salting


Reminds me of a storm we had years back that lasted a few days and then got really cold


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

They want seasonal rate for plowing
Per request for salting


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Hard to estimate without dimensions of sq footage...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Are you plowing / salting at their request? Or are you on like a retainer to start plowing whenever there is 3cm accumulation between say Nov 15 - Apr 15?


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

It's about 1acre total 
Just plowing (5 cm "trigger" )
Under 5 cm our discretion depending on forecast
After 5cm as fallen we open entry/exit and path to allow entry/exit to lot 

Once storm is finished we return to clear parking lot 
(Lot is empty after 5:30).

Salting extra per storm basis (if required) 

Using a plow truck 
All snow to lower corner 
We do have a loader to stack snow if needed


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

November 15- March 15 
Any storms after March 15 we charge a flat rate per storm


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok, I'd go 2x the price of pink for red and 3.5x the price of pink for blue. In terms of actual #'s, if you're making money on pink then you should be ok. Maybe offer a bit of a discount to get all three because it might be pretty annoying if you're doing pink and red and not blue. Also, does pink charge blue to stack snow in red?


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Thats almost exactly what I ended up bidding on it. 

Pink and Blue have an agreement to put the snow in red . We allow one stack of snow with the loader if we run out of room .

Blue is responsible for any additional charges for stacking snow

Got all three 
Which is good because it would of been a pain having another plow pushing snow across our lot after we plow if they left a mess behind


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

NBRam1500 said:


> Got all three


congrats Thumbs Up



NBRam1500 said:


> Which is good because it would of been a pain having another plow pushing snow across our lot after we plow if they left a mess behind


Not to mention the liability question should it arise.


----------

